# Large FINE or Large Normal JPEG



## dgore (Dec 11, 2006)

What do you prefer?  When should I use one over another.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 11, 2006)

RAW...all the way!

If not RAW, then large fine.  I think you should always use the best quality you can...get more memory if you have to.


----------



## fmw (Dec 11, 2006)

Shoot and save the largest files possible.  You can always reduce resolution and file sizes later but you can't add them back.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2006)

not much more to be said here ...

RAW, or largest JPG possible ...


----------



## SaSi (Dec 11, 2006)

I would shoot Raw. Much more control and room for correction - specially for white balance and exposure - later.

If, however, one cannot understand these reasons, then there is little point in wasting space in Jpeg fine. Really. Most dSLRs will create Large normal jpegs with more than acceptable quality for viewing or printing in any descent size. 

Jpeg fine produce jpegs with 99% quality factor. A waste. Normal, which for most cameras is 90% quality, is more than enough.


----------

